# Crested Gecko (handling/lighting/misc)



## Atomicide (May 31, 2010)

Hey Guys and Girls,

Posting in newbie advice because I am a newbie when it comes to these delightful crested geckos. 

I bought my gecko a few days ago and it's currently being housed in a 60cm (length) x 30cm (depth) x 45cm (height) komodo vivarium. With a mesh top and a mesh section on one side for ventilation. I assume this is adequate?

I'm doing fine with humidity although temps are a pain in the ass due to the constant cold blast hitting us here in Northern Ireland. To this extent I have currently resorted to using a heatlamp to warm the tank up, and this is where my first issue has arisen. I'm concerned that the mesh top is getting a bit too warm and I'm worried he might damage himself if he gets onto it. I assume climbing upside down on mesh is no issue for something that can climb glass. The lamp is hanging over the vivarium, and the mesh would be "warm" to my touch. I expect once the cold weather goes the central heating will keep him more than warm enough through the night. 

Secondly, what's the deal with handling? I know you can handle these guys, but how does it play out. Do they just "tolerate" the handling, do they enjoy it once they get used to it, do they come to expect handling after a while? (My bearded dragon will enrage if he isn't handled/let out for a few days). 

Third: To UV or not UV? I'm personally getting ready to set up a UVB 5% on top of the mesh and letting him decide himself if he wants to make use of it. He's got some fake leaves to hide under if he wants to reduce exposure, and some cork bark if he wants none at all. 

I've read and been told of eye problems, but I am putting that down to people using those awful cheap compact coil UVB bulbs.

However I would prefer to make sure I am right on this before plowing ahead.

Other than this, things seem to be going fine. I've seen him eat a few crickets over the days he's been here, he is moving around at night. My temperatures and humidity are "adequate" (around 72 in the day, and 64 at night). I feel these are on the low end but only because it's so cold outside, if it gets any colder I may need additional solutions (our house rooms are very large and don't retain heat well). Humidity is about 75% after the misting, dropping to about 35% the following evening. I'm gradually trying to take this up to about 80% after misting, dropping to about 40% the next evening. I'm just trying not to overdo it earlier on.

That said, if anyone has any other random advice, stories, or information I would love to hear it.

Thanks very much for taking the time to read or reply!

Regards
Atomicide.


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

Atomicide said:


> Hey Guys and Girls,
> 
> Posting in newbie advice because I am a newbie when it comes to these delightful crested geckos.
> 
> ...


Is your viv exoterra? 

The mesh on their top doesnt seem to get overly hot, i just engaged man mode and put my hand under 150 watt bulb and against the mesh, pleasantly warm.

I don't recall you mentioning a thermostat. You have more issue of harming your animal without this than it reaching the mesh. My heat is on and off ever couple of minutes to stop it going over and i believe crested geckos need lower heats.


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

Atomicide said:


> Hey Guys and Girls,
> 
> Posting in newbie advice because I am a newbie when it comes to these delightful crested geckos.
> 
> ...


Above in red 

Also is it only crickets he eats as he should be getting crested gecko diet also
And dont worry to much about humidity aslong as you mist once or twice a day 

Plus what substrate are you using


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

HI,

Cresties really do seem to do better under the correct levels of UV. Many people on the forum will say this.

It is however important to provide areas of light and shade and allow good self regualtion by the animal.

We suggest providing a wild UVIndex over a usable portion of the viv usually half to two thirds the length of the enclosure. We then suggest that good areas of shade are provided. Much of this is provided by using a lamp that is shorter than the enlcosure. well thoughtout planting and log plaments is also key.

The animal will then be able to decide where it wants to be and when. This is self regualtion just as in the wild.

if you have any specific questions fire me over a PM

John


----------



## Atomicide (May 31, 2010)

Rottalma said:


> Is your viv exoterra?
> 
> The mesh on their top doesnt seem to get overly hot, i just engaged man mode and put my hand under 150 watt bulb and against the mesh, pleasantly warm.
> 
> I don't recall you mentioning a thermostat. You have more issue of harming your animal without this than it reaching the mesh. My heat is on and off ever couple of minutes to stop it going over and i believe crested geckos need lower heats.


It's a komodo brand viv, not exoterra. I have a dimming thermostat which is doing the job well, however overnight the bulb seems to be staying on near full power because it has been so cold. The mesh is "warm" to the touch, but if I had to move the bulb closer (tested it out) it does get hot to the touch, and would burn me.

However the weather seems to have gotten better now, so I think this will be a non-issue now.



Tyzer said:


> Above in red
> 
> Also is it only crickets he eats as he should be getting crested gecko diet also
> And dont worry to much about humidity aslong as you mist once or twice a day
> ...


Thanks for your help. As best I can tell he is only eating crickets. I am feeding him the crested gecko diet, but cannot confirm he is eating it. He isn't taking many crickets yet either, but I think that has to do with the stress of moving more than anything else. 

I'm currently trying to get him to take crickets I have dipped in the CGD in his tank and he has taken two of them, so I'm hoping he will get a taste for it if he hasn't already.

Substrate is Red Orchid Bark, with some sphagnum moss. (Will probably change this to eco earth or similar so I can plant the viv.



Arcadiajohn said:


> HI,
> 
> Cresties really do seem to do better under the correct levels of UV. Many people on the forum will say this.
> 
> ...


The viv is not planted well yet to be honest. However he does have a few sets of fake leaves he likes to hide in during the day as well as a hide on the floor of the tank he has used once or twice.

I will definitely get him a bulb within the next week!

Just want to thank everyone who replied for their help as well. It is very much appreciated!


----------

